# how does this sound?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

im working out my breeding for next year and at the mo i have the following - 

male - super snow enigma females - mack snow
super snow
mack enigma


male - diablo females - diablos x 2


male - tangerine tornado female - tangerine tornado x 2


can anybody think of anything that should be changed to make more interesting babies!! 
i also need anothet three 1 male , 2 female pairings if anybody has any high morph ideas? im thinking red eyed sunglows for one ?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> im working out my breeding for next year and at the mo i have the following -
> 
> male - super snow enigma females - mack snow
> super snow
> ...


Some nice pairings, be ready to spend some money though if you don't already have them


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

As above - have you already got these leos, or is it a bit of a wish list really? There`s at least £2500 worth of leos on that list!


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i have the mack , super snow and mack enigma if that helps!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

:gasp: Thats quite a wish list


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> i have the mack , super snow and mack enigma if that helps!


They aren't the expensive ones


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i know but i figure if im going to make any profit at all i need to think big else if i buy something average now it will be worth nothing come breeding time.
im not thinking big buck id just like to see something back : victory:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

amyloveys said:


> i know but i figure if im going to make any profit at all i need to think big else if i buy something average now it will be worth nothing come breeding time.
> im not thinking big buck id just like to see something back : victory:


Profit!!! Rethink breeding if your going to make profit.

Thats not trying to sound rude but no matter what you breed i dont think you'll make profit here.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> *Profit!!! Rethink breeding if your going to make profit.*
> 
> Thats not trying to sound rude but no matter what you breed i dont think you'll make profit here.


Agreed with this. The amount we have spent on feeding, housing, heating, vets, the Leos them selves...... I daren't even attempt to calculate it!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

profit...hahaahaa:lol2:

I make a bigger loss than the banks...


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

welll we will see wont we! I dont really include electric n food as if they were my pets theyd still be eating etc so by breeding them i am making a profit? 
Either ill enjoy it so its not to much of a problem!
I know its a expensive wishlist but i only have leos and boas at the mo and the only other thing i want is some cresties and possibly a jacksons if my partner is nice enough to me so i dont have a vast amount of reptiles to splash out on! I have room for 12 females and 6 males at the mo


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

If your going to buy hight end morphs, just make sure you either buy ones old enought to be sexed correctly or get a "garrantee" that the breeder will swop them or refund if they turn out inccorectly sexed, Ive had my plans messed up compleaty this year


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

thats gutting! im hoping to do a deal with benjrobinon and or ark reptiles on here to be honest so ill see !
i have been quite luckyat the moment and am making use of the credit crunch prices to buy my leos for next year!
whats wrong, to many males?


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

amyloveys said:


> thats gutting! im hoping to do a deal with benjrobinon and or ark reptiles on here to be honest so ill see !
> i have been quite luckyat the moment and am making use of the credit crunch prices to buy my leos for next year!
> whats wrong, to many males?


 
basicly yes, I bought a male bell engima (when the prices were high), and two females as mates for him, a bell sunglow and a macksnow bell, this should have been an awsome trio

The enigma took a long time to settle and start feeding so probibly wont be big enought this season, the macksnowbell (F) was in the with the bellsunglow (F) and HE was servicing her so its turned out all wrong, hopefully the bell sunglow wont have caught, it was well over 3 weeks ago now and no sign of eggs, she's still too young/small to have mated only weighing 45gms 

Allthough Ive never had geckos from Ark I do know people who have and they have a great reputation, but please dont forget us smaller breeders, over in the west I can recomend Mal from the grinning gecko


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

gutting! Id be devastated ! Shame your so far away i would of taken either male off your hands! 
I would prefer to buy off smaller breeders to be honest being one myself! But have struggled to find any my way! 
Im finding the sunglows the hardest to find for a good price at the mo!
Im hoping for red eyed sunglows, supersnow enigmas and some stripes for next season! This season im expexting normals, hypos and mack snows all het for t albino! Be


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

amyloveys said:


> gutting! Id be devastated ! Shame your so far away i would of taken either male off your hands!
> I would prefer to buy off smaller breeders to be honest being one myself! But have struggled to find any my way!
> Im finding the sunglows the hardest to find for a good price at the mo!
> Im hoping for red eyed sunglows, supersnow enigmas and some stripes for next season! This season im expexting normals, hypos and mack snows all het for t albino! Be


Mal will be breeding sunglows this year, hes having my big hybiono male to help put a little size into his stock which Ive seen and are really nice geckos, but that wont be till later this year,

Ive mated hybino to SHTCH het albino so hopefully should have some hybino hatchlings avalible but again it wont be till late on as the've only just mated. I'm not mating too many because I'm wondering if there is going to be a sensible market for them this year


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

will have to find him then ! 
Thats my concern at the moment too, it is def a buyers market at the moment. my plan this year is twenty pound each or two for thirty pounds , not any profit but at the time i wont be paying out for food for the nect year either!
At the moment i only have a tangerine tremper male so def need some males, in the middle of converting bookcases for more room but am now concerned i dont jave enough room as each viv has worked out to 30x12x17! I have two corner shelves in each though so we will see. Ii


----------

